

Ask HN: What services are available for sending/receiving SMS/MMS messages? - kwamenum86

Looking for a reliable low-cost service.
======
damovisa
www.clickatell.com

This is the service we decided on at my old job. Our only difficulties were
that we're based in Australia. The messages were sometimes slightly delayed
(not by more than 30 seconds or so though)

------
arfrank
www.textmarks.com/

I believe they are free and make their money for advertising. They share the
short code though, so you signup for a specific keyword at first.

